# [ISPConfig 2] courier durch dovecot ersetzen?



## Lonesome Walker (13. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand schon einmal dieses Experiment unter Debian Squeeze gemacht?

Falls ja, gibt es hier was zu beachten?

Auf einer Maschine ist der Load mittlerweile unerträglich, weil Courier einfach nicht sooo performant mit dem Indexieren ist :-(


Danke


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Juni 2012)

Das dürfte doch bei Ispconfig 2 recht ähnlich ablaufen oder?


http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/30606-post3.html

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2012)

Im Anhang findest Du ein Tool zur Migration von Courier zu Dovecot. Anleitung ist im .zip.


----------



## chrigu99 (16. Aug. 2012)

Danke Till, geniales Tool welches für mich super funktioniert hat!!

Gruss


----------



## mdbinder (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Till

Ist das tool immer noch Gültig für ISPconfig 3.0.5.x?

Grüsse Marcel


----------



## Till (11. Aug. 2014)

Ja, das sollte auch mit der aktuellen Version funktionieren.


----------



## fw114 (1. Nov. 2016)

mit der 3.1.1 ebenfalls, da ich auch umziehen möchte von courier auf dovecot ? danke


----------

